# hoses and cancer



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kaysy*

Kaysy

I am so very sorry about your dogs! Did you google it-might find some info.
We always give our dogs water from inside the house.



Can garden hose water give dogs cancer? - Page 1



www.petplace.com/dogs/can-garden-hose-water...dogs-cancer/page1.asp...







Garden hose dangers have been associated with cancer, lead toxicity and birth ... come with a warning in find print that say "do not drink water from this hose."


Water Hoses & Health - Akita Rescue Society of America



www.akitarescue.com/Water Hoses & Health.htm







How many ways do you use a water hose in your daily life with your dog? ... that the chemical in question is known to the state to cause cancer, or birth defects or other ... When you get it home, and if you turn it over to read further, you'll see the ... The four hoses labeled safe for drinking typically contained less lead in their ...


Harmful Chemicals: Is Your Garden Hose Toxic? | TIME.com



ideas.time.com/2012/08/02/is-your-garden-hose-toxic/



Time


Aug 2, 2012 - One in three hoses tested had levels of lead that exceeded drinking water ... The level of BPA in water from hoses can be up to 20 times higher than ... Pthalates are endocrine disrupters, and some studies link them to liver cancer. ... and the water I put into the dogs' water bowl has the sort of smell you get ...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

What is your water source-city I am guessing. 

It may have more to do with the chemicals that your water company adds to the water but I wouldn't rule out the material the hose is made from either.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

You may need to go to a RV trailer shop to find the safe ones. That is what I did. What you put on the end of the hose to distribute the water is a whole other matter so another thing to consider.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I never thought of this. 

My horses and chickens water comes from hoses and we water our vegetable garden from hoses.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I never thought or heard about this either. I mean, we all need water hoses for something whether it is cleaning something, watering, filling up the pool, providing water to animals/pets/farming animals/horses and the list goes on. 

I would also think water quality is part of it. Now, I don't have well water, so the water hose is hooked up to the same water supply as the house. I do drink water often without running it through a water filter first - there were times before water filters. Water hoses also have been around for a long time --- I don't know if I really buy into this 'water hose giving cancer' thing.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

I'm sure there are some hazards from water from hoses but our Zeke had a melanoma and we rarely if ever gave him water from a hose. As far as I know the causes of these cancers are still unknown and may be a combination of a number of factors.


----------



## kaysy (Jan 9, 2010)

I fill bird baths a hose. One dog had cancer, not all 3


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Hoses*

I never thought of it either, until Kaysy mentioned it. I know that the water from the hose tastes funny, because I've tasted it. We always go inside to get the dogs water.


----------



## kaysy (Jan 9, 2010)

I will definately fill his water bowl indoors from now on. I had bought a new hose and returned it, thinking it was just that brand. Replacement hose has the same warning.


----------



## Yellow Labby Girl (Jun 18, 2014)

We never let out dogs drink from the hose. I mean we use the hose to fill up their pool and give them a bath with it. We usually let them drink from the faucet instead or inside the house, but not from the hose.


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

There are plenty of sources of polyurethane hoses that are certified lead free. Having said that I think the danger from the CPVC hoses are probably over stated. The tests they are referring to required saturating the hose for 24 hours and testing the water. That is with a new hose. Anyone with any common sense runs the water from a garden hose until they get fresh cold water before using or drinking it. Much less likely to have contaminants than drinking water that has been sitting in a hose for 24 hours.


----------

